# Importing vape goods



## Tumelo (1/11/17)

Hello Everyone!!

I'm currently looking to import some goods so i'm a bit sceptical as
i don't how laws go this side about importing vapes. Last thing i want is paying
for something that will only be confiscated.

Has anyone tried to do what i am thinking of doing...? If so
what do S.A laws say about importing vapes.


Thank you Thank you Thank yoouuuuuuuuu!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon Kruger (1/11/17)

I have brought in a few items via Fasttech, on one occasion I had to pay VAT. It just took forever to arrive [90 days] I do not bother anymore, just buy local as needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (1/11/17)

Simon Kruger said:


> I have brought in a few items via Fasttech, on one occasion I had to pay VAT. It just took forever to arrive [90 days] I do not bother anymore, just buy local as needed.


Its not available locally. How long ago was this...? @Simon Kruger and how much vat did you pay....?


----------



## Simon Kruger (1/11/17)

Last item I brought in was about 6 months ago. VAT I paid was 14% on the value of the invoice. The Chinese like to devalue the invoice sometimes or mark the item as gift etc. My instructions is always declare the correct price. Also, my intention is not for resale but rather my own usage. To tell you the truth I don't bother buying mods or RTA's etc as the pricing for the same or similar in SA I can live with. What I cannot live with is the pricing that is charged for coils. Example I have a SMOK cloudbeast V8 tank, the coils [if I am lucky to find them] are sold for between R80 and R150 per coil. Here is what I paid for 5 pack KangerTech Protank coils and SMOK 3 pack set:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (1/11/17)

Simon Kruger said:


> Last item I brought in was about 6 months ago. VAT I paid was 14% on the value of the invoice. The Chinese like to devalue the invoice sometimes or mark the item as gift etc. My instructions is always declare the correct price. Also, my intention is not for resale but rather my own usage. To tell you the truth I don't bother buying mods or RTA's etc as the pricing for the same or similar in SA I can live with. What I cannot live with is the pricing that is charged for coils. Example I have a SMOK cloudbeast V8 tank, the coils [if I am lucky to find them] are sold for between R80 and R150 per coil. Here is what I paid for 5 pack KangerTech Protank coils and SMOK 3 pack set:
> 
> View attachment 112076


I see man, Thanks for your input


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/11/17)

Hi @Tumelo . A lot of us import vape goods from overseas. @Simon Kruger is correct in saying that the items take a long time to arrive. This is usually not the fault of the overseas company, but our local customs in SA.

If you are not in a hurry you will save money. Some forumites say that certain courier companies have the means to get goods through customs quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (1/11/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Tumelo . A lot of us import vape goods from overseas. @Simon Kruger is correct in saying that the items take a long time to arrive. This is usually not the fault of the overseas company, but our local customs in SA.
> 
> If you are not in a hurry you will save money. Some forumites say that certain courier companies have the means to get goods through customs quickly.


Thats good then. Let me order my mech kit. I have been told that free shipping takes forever to get hear, so i guess thats why @Simon Kruger stuff to long to arrive.


----------



## Sash (2/11/17)

Confuscious say: When in hurray, Chinese bite your dollar


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

Sash said:


> Confuscious say: When in hurray, Chinese bite your dollar


I know Confucius is a famous chinese, lol now what do you mean @Sash.


----------



## Nova69 (2/11/17)

I imported some battery wraps and coils,it arrived in 50 days.In 2016 most of my gear arrived within a month,things are really slowing down at sapo


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/17)

Tumelo said:


> I know Confucius is a famous chinese, lol now what do you mean



I also have no idea what this means @Tumelo .

I googled it and all I could find was a Chinese magic trick which involves "biting a coin in half".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (2/11/17)

Ooh I have coils coming from the US.. 50 days!
I recieved confirmation that it left the company yesterday! I'll be bonkers with anticipation by the time it arrives!


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Ooh I have coils coming from the US.. 50 days!
> I recieved confirmation that it left the company yesterday! I'll be bonkers with anticipation by the time it arrives!





Seemo.wm said:


> Ooh I have coils coming from the US.. 50 days!
> I recieved confirmation that it left the company yesterday! I'll be bonkers with anticipation by the time it arrives!


Lol, yea waiting for something you have already paid for is something else.


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I also have no idea what this means @Tumelo .
> 
> I googled it and all I could find was a Chinese magic trick which involves "biting a coin in half".
> 
> View attachment 112145


Lol, I wonder what he's trying to tell us about chinese people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Hi @Tumelo

There are a few "issues" with importing things from overseas (many of which have been touched on above)


The long wait with free shipping options - and its not very predictable. If you want it quick you need to use a courier like DHL or Fedex but that can be costly
The VAT and import duties - most of the time its not a big issue or amount - but there is also some uncertainty with this
The issue of warranty and after sales service - its not easy. You often have to send it back at your cost and it can take much longer (if at all) to resolve the problem
if it is available here at one of the local vendors, it usually makes more sense to pay a bit more and get it locally - based on the above points. You get it quicker and if there is a problem its much easier to resolve.

I have only ordered from overseas a few times when its something I really wanted and it wasnt available here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/11/17)

Tumelo said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I'm currently looking to import some goods so i'm a bit sceptical as
> i don't how laws go this side about importing vapes. Last thing i want is paying
> ...



What vape goods are you bringing in? Juice? Hardware? Both?

I can discuss a few tricks with you and save you a heck a lot of money.

I bring in approx 6-7ks worth of ejuice on average every month ( Retail value of 15-20k) so I know what I am talking about. My packages have never been stopped.


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What vape goods are you bringing in? Juice? Hardware? Both?
> 
> I can discuss a few tricks with you and save you a heck a lot of money.
> 
> I bring in approx 6-7ks worth of ejuice on average every month ( Retail value of 15-20k) so I know what I am talking about. My packages have never been stopped.


That would be great, i just want to import a mech kit thats all. Its not currently available in S.A


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Tumelo
> 
> There are a few "issues" with importing things from overseas (many of which have been touched on above)
> 
> ...


Non of the S.A vendors have it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Tumelo said:


> Non of the S.A vendors have it @Silver



How much is it @Tumelo ?


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> How much is it @Tumelo ?


R531


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Tumelo said:


> R531



Ok cool, well wish you well with it
Import duties etc shouldnt be much
Let us know how it goes when you get it and please share a photo and tell us how it vapes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tumelo (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> Ok cool, well wish you well with it
> Import duties etc shouldnt be much
> Let us know how it goes when you get it and please share a photo and tell us how it vapes


I will definitely do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Tumelo
> 
> There are a few "issues" with importing things from overseas (many of which have been touched on above)
> 
> ...


@Silver , it's been my experience with the China sites that $$ is saved substantially and in the States I usually get my orders in 30 days or less.That said you are correct as to returns.They will reimburse you for postage but they don't make it easy for you to return defective or wrong orders.You will be made whole but it takes persistence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

